# BUENOS ARIES FISH WARNING and HOW I GOT RID OF THEM



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

A fish store guy gave me 5 buenos aries instead of psuedo rainbows, i'm not perfectly well sighted so i didn't notice until i got home, so i gave them a chance, well turns out that they're the most obnoxious fish i've ever had in my tank. They are so pushy that no other fish can eat with them so to catch them I placed frozen shrimp in a fish net that i left half out of the water so i could pull them out quick it took 2 shrimps and a long phone conversation(ha- ha) to catch only 4 ,but i will get the smart one.they killed my betta,1 wee angle and had all the gouramis in a corner.Do not put in a calm tank!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lower the water level and use two nets to catch the last one. Then ask for refund with your store.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

YES two nets you say and YES i think i will.Thanks much


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

UPDATE! I still haven't caught that 1 lone bandit. Shes horrible!!! She doesn't think she should eat from the cone when afterall she can take it from others mouth! The gold gourami just stares at her, the powder blue actually looks hurt and moves away, the dwarf- neon is just happy the bettta is gone (it was the happiest day of his life ), But i'm hoping for a group eviction. The two nets didn't work and i can only go so far, due to the plants. Do the fish traps work?Where can i buy a wee- mini hawaiin sling? ha ha ha just kidding, no i'm not.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be nice if the other fish would just gang up on it and do away wih it. lol


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres a good one ! i went to two lfs this afternoon and i seen large bueno aries, like alot of them. I said to the kid " what do you know about these fish ?" he replied nothing people just keep donating them.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

They're a great fish in the right tank. The right tank is one where they have sole possession of the midwater. Decorated with lots of driftwood,some round stones, and flowerpot or slate caves, with a nice current the length of the tank. Then you can add rineloricarias, ancistus, panaques, and other smaller loricariids.

They're also good dithers/targets in an unplanted tank with medium sized semi-aggressive cichlids (Convicts, f'rinstance).


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great info, thanks for posting. I'd hate to see Buenos get the same bad rap as some canines do just because they are kept in the wrong hands (or tanks)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There are a number of Tetras that you have to really be careful about, but I agree, Buenos Aires are one of the worst. I've had the best luck when mixing them in Asian tanks with various Barbs.

Black Skirts and Serpaes are also problematic at times in the basic small community setup.


----------

